

HackTBILISI – Uniting College Hackers from Europe and Asia - gtkesh
http://hacktbilisi.com/

======
tatocaster
Keep Going guys !!! this really rocks !!!

------
gtkesh
talk to us on twitter at @hackTBILISI

~~~
onuryavuz
do you guys need any help?

~~~
gtkesh
We're looking for possible sponsors to help us bring students from different
countries together. And we're also looking for some local hackathon/developer
community leaders so that we can coordinate everything together.

